# Charbroil Smoker Air Flow



## terhaart2009 (May 22, 2018)

I have an analog Charbroil Electric Smoker (the one at the link below)


I'm not having a ton of success getting the amount of smoke I would like to have.  I believe the reason I'm not getting as much as I want is the lack of air flow to the smoker box.  There is only one small hole in the bottom of the box and a tiny exhaust vent at the top of the back of the smoker.  Could I solve my problem by drilling some 7/8 inch holes in the bottom and sides of my smoker?  Or will this make it more difficult to maintain temperature inside of the smoker?


----------



## Geebs (May 22, 2018)

You arent going to get a ton of smoke flavor from the electric smoker. You could try using an AMNPS, or doing the mailbox mod like a lot use here. I dont have an electric but I have heard a ton with the same issue.


----------



## Nutshell (May 27, 2018)

The AMNPS is the way to go. I was a slave to the chip tray on my MES...loading every 30-45 minutes while not getting great smoke.  Switched to the AMNPS and it’s life changing.  I had to build legs for mine to get good airflow.  One I did this...







I was able to get smokes that produced this






Now all I need is a smoke ring.  A lump of charcoal should help with that.  

Good luck!!


----------

